# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  как в ресстре поставить запрет на установку программ *? на WINDOWS XP

## rte7

как в ресстре поставить запрет на установку программ *? на WINDOWS XP :Smiley: 

..спасибо за ответ начинающему...и пожалуйста расскажите какие именно ветки нужно менять!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Шрифтом не балуйтесь.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Ответ простой: через редактор локальных политик.
Путь второй - ограничение прав учетной записи.

----------


## rte7

нет немножко нет так....

слушай..ну вот к примеру ничего не запускается .exe файлы на кампе 

ну нужно зайти через реестр и поставить снятие запрета на утановку .exe файлов.....как это сделать через разные там HKEY_ local machine и так далее
тоесть в каких ветках нужно что изменить что присвоить!

:-) хорошо баловаться не Бду шрифтами

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

и ещё.........прост оинтеренсо как в реестре включить вместе с загрузкой WINDOWS какую то програмку..например dr.web .....как правильно прописать через реестр  HKEY где нужно менять \\дописывать строки***???

----------


## dark

Добавление программ в автозагрузку - с помощью редактора реестра - выполнить - regedit - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run - создаешь строковой параметр, название даешь какое хочешь, в значении указываешь путь к файлу допустим "C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\egui.exe" + есть еще ключи которые пишуться через /, к примеру /hide, то есть определенные значения или состояния самой программы.


А первый вопрос не понял.

----------


## Kuzz

А по первому вопросу: 
Если я правильно понял фразу "ну нужно зайти через реестр и поставить снятие запрета на утановку .exe файлов", то это запрет исполнения *.exe, которым балуются в т.ч. и трояны.

Если это проблема - в "Помогите", если просто хочется узнать механизм этого - гуглить по "Политики ограниченного использования программ"

----------


## rte7

> А по первому вопросу: 
> Если я правильно понял фразу "ну нужно зайти через реестр и поставить снятие запрета на утановку .exe файлов", то это запрет исполнения *.exe, которым балуются в т.ч. и трояны.
> 
> Если это проблема - в "Помогите", если просто хочется узнать механизм этого - гуглить по "Политики ограниченного использования программ"


во тправильно если у меня будет таого рода троян так я хоть буду знать где именно он себя прописал понимаешь(ТЕ)*?.......

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- некоторые уже вдоволь наигрались с системой... Вы тоже к этому стремитесь?  :Cool: 
- неопытному пользователю, желающему добавить какую-нибудь программу в автозапуск, лучше пользовать папку 'Автозагрузка' (для Win Vista - *C:\Users\UserName\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Window  s\Start Menu\Programs\Startup* или *C:\Documents and Settings\UserName\Главное меню\Программы\Автозагрузка* - для Win XP)... просто скопируйте в неё Ярлык программ которые должны запускаться сразу после загрузки ОС  :Cool:

----------


## rte7

спасибо Alex Plutoff 

ну а вдруг  не смогу зайти на компьютер..*? думаю что проще будет както из под командной строки зайти и прописаТь автозапуск антивирусника что бы он сразу сканировал \\\ dr web к примеру!. 
с рестром согласен что не нужно баловаться.
C:\Documents and Settings\UserName\Главное меню\Программы\Автозагрузка - для Win XP)========спасибо про это знаю...мне нужны сложные пути=через реестр учиться!

Alex Plutoff   привет земляк !

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

==================== Кто может посоветовать что то с этой темой 
зайдите по ссылке там фото выложены ошибок windows при загрузке..http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52654
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52654

ВОТъ так вот!

----------


## Kuzz

> Кто может посоветовать что то с этой темой


В той теме и даны рекомендации.

+ фото ошибок - не самый информативный источник. Очень похоже на перезагрузку машины после BSoD-а.
Если это так, то в папке C:\windows\Minidump должны остаться дампы.
Можете пару-тройку самых свежих заархивировать и прикрепить сюда.

----------


## noxville

Если я Вас правильно понял, то попробуйте отредактировать следующие ветки:

* HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Policies\Explorer\\DisallowRun   
*Если в раздел  HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Policies\Explorer\DisallowRun  прописать приложения, одно приложение один параметр 
Тип: REGSZ;  
Значение: (путь к исполняемому файлу), тогда этим параметром "DisallowRun"  можно запретить выполнение этих приложений.
Тип: REGDWORD; 
Значение: (по  умолчанию параметра нет; 1 = запретить

----------

